# Wire track source



## bmwbud (Jan 5, 2013)

Have seen plenty of pics of home built machines with flexible black plastic track for protecting wires as gantry moves. Sources?

Thanks


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Bud; welcome!
Is this the stuff you mean? Spiral wire wrap?
Spiral Wire Wrap | Product Catalog Search Results | Galco Industrial Electronics
Spiral Wrap | Cable Wrap | Abrasion Protection for Wires and Cables | CableTiesAndMore
Spiral Wrap – Cable Wrap with a Custom Fit
Amazon.com: Amico Polyethylene Spiral Cable Wire Wrap Tube Computer Manage Cord 1/2" OD 25 Ft: Home Improvement
PANDUIT Spiral Wrap - Wire and Cable Protection - 1LEZ3|T25F-C - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another suggestion, stuff that I've used for similar protection is black plastic sump pump drainage hosing...very inexpensive.
Just cut off a length and make a longitudinal cut end to end. it's so springy that it'll hold its shape around pretty much anything.
Sump Pump Discharge Hose from The Home Depot - Model FP0012-6U-P2


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Bud

These days you can even get the proper stuff on eBay










Regards

Phil


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Ebay is blocked right now, but I found this.

IGUS® E-Chain® Series E08/Z08 E-Z Chain Systems










GCG


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm kind of curious. If the 'chain' is securely fastened at both ends, doesn't the chain restrict mobility to one plane? Trying to make a chainsaw chain move in any direction other than absolutely parallel with the links is virtually impossible. 
That wouldn't be any kind of concern if it only needed to go up and down or laterally, but rotationally? Not going to happen.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another option:
PET Wrap Side Entry Braided Sleeving


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> I'm kind of curious. If the 'chain' is securely fastened at both ends, doesn't the chain restrict mobility to one plane?


Hi Dan

You need two chains, both in U-section (channel) trays; one for the Y-axis of the head on the gantry, the second for the X-axis of the gantry on the table. At least that's how I've seen them. The twisting motion you get by trying to have a flexible lead trying to follow a headaround can break cables. I tried that with my wire-drive ShopBot quite a few years back - disaster.

Regards

Phil


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Search energy chain

I use Igus

cncrouterparts also sells some import energy chain that is nice and decently large. 

I just bought some micro stuff from QUBD that reminds me of Lee Valleys micro planes LOL.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

What size do you need and how long a piece


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> You need two chains, both in U-section (channel) trays; one for the Y-axis of the head on the gantry, the second for the X-axis of the gantry on the table. At least that's how I've seen them. The twisting motion you get by trying to have a flexible lead trying to follow a headaround can break cables. I tried that with my wire-drive ShopBot quite a few years back - disaster.
> 
> ...


Aha! Thanks for the explanation, Phil. What I assumed was a negative isn't.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

fixtureman said:


> What size do you need and how long a piece


Normally you'd start the chain at mid-point on an axis. I had to replace one of the chains on a Biesse router a while back - the "formula" was something like: 1/2 length of travel in the given axis + 1/2 minimum circumference of the chain section + 1 or 2 extra links. Igus will give you the length required plus the distance between the connection point to the chassis and the support tray when you buy their stuff

Regards

Phil


----------

